# Bike Rack - Updated



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.racksforall.com/index.asp?PageA...;zmap=SWG_80600

I'm just starting to look into adding a bike rack to our camper. Does anyone have one of these OR another type/brand - any and all comments will be appreciated!

We would like to bring all 4 bikes along with us on trips but I'm concerned that it might add too much weight or length to the trailer. For now, we're just putting the kids' bikes (2) inside the trailer but it's a pain to load and unload. We've been lucky, no problems/damage to the inside of the trailer but I don't want to do this forever. _FYI - we have the steel bumper, not the aluminum one........._
Thanks for any help!

DH spoke with KEYSTONE this morning (4/21/09) and they *DO NOT *recommend attaching anything to the bumper. Instead, they suggested that we weld a receiver to the frame in order to carry a bike rack. _YOU WERE RIGHT OREGON CAMPER! _ THANKS to everyone for the advice.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

quote from your link


> Detailed Description
> Solid steel construction
> Built for 4-4.5 inch continuous welded steel bumpers
> Simple and easy to attach and use
> ...


Not recommended with OB bumpers. Plenty have welded on receiver hitches to the frame with good results, mine came with one.

I'd just hate for you to get to camp and realize your bumper failed and you have no bikes









Good luck.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a photo of our remedy to our situation:








We did not know that the rear bumper was off limits and found out the hard way. Luckily, we noticed the developing situation prior to loosing the bikes. We have now towed with our two mountain bikes firmly mounted to the rear bumper for 5 seasons and it's still holding strong.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have found with my Outback, that it is not so much the attachment of the bumper, but the bumper actually rolls. I have a rack that I made for carrying the generator and firewood, and had to make some revisions to it after the first mount. I was able to stand on the rack and jump, but it was actually going to slowly twist the bumper down. I have now mounted it over the bumper and it is bolted through the bumper, and the crossmembers that the bumper is attached to. I am not able to load my Kipor 3000w generator and a large load of firewood around that. the rack does have some give, but a lot less give than the previous one I had in a 2" receiver that not only moved up and down, but tilted left and right as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumper mount -- NO

If you want to carry bikes on the back, have a hitch installed. Then buy this rack! I love ours. Bikes can be load in about 3 mins.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm (I have no affiliation with them...other than being a happy customer)


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The one question i have is they have an 09 30bhs, not sure but the newer outbacks might have a stronger bumper?


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Our bumper is a steel one, not the aluminum that I see on some earlier models. Oregon Camper suggested that I contact Keystone directly and ask them for advice. I'm gonna do that and will get back here and report. We weighed all of the bikes today and together, the 4 of them are less than 110lbs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoodTimes said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Our bumper is a steel one, not the aluminum that I see on some earlier models. Oregon Camper suggested that I contact Keystone directly and ask them for advice. I'm gonna do that and will get back here and report. We weighed all of the bikes today and together, the 4 of them are less than 110lbs.


Thanks....let us know what Keystone says.

BTW...see my next PM for Keystone contact info.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As you can see from my photo above, the 2004 units had a steel bumper that is covered on the top and back with an aluminum trim piece. As with Outback Loft, the problem we found is that the bumper was twisting outward and down from the weight of the bikes, actually tearing the thin walled steel bumper away from the frame. By adding the bracing that we did, it eliminated the possibility of the bumper twisting. It will be interesting to hear if Keystone has improved the bumper on the Outback line. Last fall I was at our local dealers and one of the units that I believe was made by Keystone actually had a bumper that would telescope out a couple of feet to add a rack for anything from a generator to bikes back there. When you were done with the trip, you pulled a few pins and pushed the bumper back in.

*KEYSTONE: I would pay a few extra $$$ to have either an extending bumper or at least one that was sturdy enough to put a rack on. *


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My '09 OB has a square steel tube for the bumper. It is clearly not designed to handle the torque induced by having weight aft of the bumper. Solution found on this site: weld a steel 1.5" or 2.0" crossbar forward of the bumper, and aft of the frame member. Weld the crossbar to the frame brackets on the left and right side. These frame brackets carry the bumper. Then weld a 2" receiver to three points: 1. under the bumper. 2. to the new cross bar you installed. 3. to the aft side of the frame member. You will need to unscrew the underside sheet that Keystone puts there in some units (like my '09 OB 268RL) now, so that you don't burn it when welding to the frame. Then when done, screw the sheet back up to the underside framing members.

The new crosspiece provides excellent support, and the weight of your bikes, cooler rack, or whatever you put in the receiver, will not cause the factory bumper to twist. Somewhere on this site are photos of the work. The OB member did a super job.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Trust me, you won't be adding too much weight.

I extended my rear bumper 30", and have a 4300-watt Cummins-Onan generator plus an additional 10 gallons of gasoline on it. All of that is around 300 pounds. Four bikes and a rack will never approach that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hautevue said:


> My '09 OB has a square steel tube for the bumper. It is clearly not designed to handle the torque induced by having weight aft of the bumper. Solution found on this site: weld a steel 1.5" or 2.0" crossbar forward of the bumper, and aft of the frame member. Weld the crossbar to the frame brackets on the left and right side. These frame brackets carry the bumper. Then weld a 2" receiver to three points: 1. under the bumper. 2. to the new cross bar you installed. 3. to the aft side of the frame member. You will need to unscrew the underside sheet that Keystone puts there in some units (like my '09 OB 268RL) now, so that you don't burn it when welding to the frame. Then when done, screw the sheet back up to the underside framing members.
> 
> The new crosspiece provides excellent support, and the weight of your bikes, cooler rack, or whatever you put in the receiver, will not cause the factory bumper to twist. Somewhere on this site are photos of the work. The OB member did a super job.


I think you're thinking of 4H1DinaOB's hitch, but I can't find a picture of it. Perhaps he will chime with with a picture.


----------

